# DIY light canopy



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

OK i have a dilema... I have 2 T12 36" lights on the canopy. T12's are no longer being made, and T8's are apparently being phased out. I was going to be going with the T5 HO. the tank is 2 feet deep. The existing lights are 36 watts each and was going ot go with 39 watt or 36 watt T5's. I have a place that I can get teh ballast and end caps for super cheap. It will be just as effective as teh super over priced light systems sold at Big Als and other pet stores. If I do two lights, the cost will be 32 dollars excluding lights.... Just wanted to know if I should use 2 lights, or make teh tank sooo bright with 4 lights... (total is 40"x 12" x 24" high). There are fish and ther are about 25 plants growing (baby plants) what size lights shoudl i be using.. i mean lumens....


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

You should aim for 2-4 watts per gallon.
4 being high.
Glad you found litemor ok...
Cheap place eh..?


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

*light*

Yea! thanks again! its much cheaper than what they charged my old work for orders thats for sure!!


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah I really like those guys. They have even ordered me thngs they dont sell b4. And yes he has a 90 gallon s/w I believe with a 250watt MH. I think it is his brother though..


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

*light*

so I should go with 4? that seems a little bright! I dont want planes to land here!


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

daking said:


> so I should go with 4? that seems a little bright! I dont want planes to land here!


lol that's a good one

what did you end up going with?, what did it cost you? and do you have pics of the end result?

thanks
Ross


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

*went with*

i ended up going with the GLO ballast kit rated at 2x39watt bulbs. PJ's at yorkdale has them for 30 bucks and comes with the water resistant end caps and light clips for the T5. I also liked the fact teh on/off switch is right on the ballast that you can mount on the external stand.
They are on sale as they are closing. the lights I went with (again at 50% off) were a power glo at 18000K and a life glo at 6500K. it ended up being 70 bucks plus tax, alot better than 40 buck each light and 50 bucks for the ballast. It has created a smaller enviro foot print, more efficient lighting system, teh plants love it, the fish dont seem to care ( no negative). It did cause me to get a bigger filter as teh floating particles could really be seen. From dismantling teh old T12 to installing the new lights was literally 10 minutes.
I dont have any pics, as my PC is really slow right now. I am thinking of getting another set to create the 4 light system. But with my upcoming CO2, I dont think I will need them as the plants are now in Flourish substrate and are really taking off (without CO2)


----------

